# [DUDA] ¿Gensplash animado? (abierto)

## sirope

Hola! 

Vagueando un poco me he encontrado con los posibles bootscreens de Vista.

Dudo que Microsoft logre la mitad de lo que hace Bootsplash aun en Windows7, mientras tanto la humanidad fantasea con la idea:

Posible bootscreen en Vista

Y otro posible bootscreen

Y yo a eso digo wawaajajja XdxdXDX. Ahi esta Vista y esto es todo lo que hay...

Bien, volviendo a la realidad.. 

¿Alguien ha puesto algo que se mueva en Gensplash?

salu2!

----------

## ps2

Espantosos. Has visto el boot del mac os ? Es simple y elegante. Le da 10mil patadas a cualquier purria así.

----------

## kropotkin

no ahí como tener un bonito theme en fbslash pero en modo Verbose., y saber todo lo que pasa en tú maquina desde que inicia   :Very Happy: 

por ahi e leido que incluso se pueden poner video con fbsplash, no se que tan cierto sera... pero es cosa de buscar.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Ahora se puede usar mng (pngs animados) que supongo que permitirá hacer autenticas vilgerias.

----------

## sirope

Que bootsplash puede moverse es un hecho, y alguien ha colgado el suyo haciendolo:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rNrOvg39ljo

Y el chico sin hada tiene razon, se puede usar mng's.. En la pagina oficial le han dedicado un pedazo de pagina, aunque el asunto sigue bastante nulo... xD

http://www.bootsplash.org/Animations

Gracias. salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Espantosos. Has visto el boot del mac os ? Es simple y elegante. Le da 10mil patadas a cualquier purria así.

 

No he tenido el gusto, pero lo voy a buscar en youtube.

Nada mas elegante que una consola de texto colorida mostrando muchos [OK] en verde, si me preguntan a mí... No encuentro ningun atractivo en los bootsplashs pero al menos se pueden desactivar, podría ser peor, no?

Salud!

----------

## ps2

Sí que es cierto, a mí me gusta que vaya sacando las cositas y al lado ponga su OK en verde también   :Cool: 

Pero para un "boot" gráfico de esos, el mejor que he visto nunca es el de Mac OS X.

----------

